# Bad water heater hair day



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

On Friday, I worked 6:30 a.m. till 3:00 p.m. on the cooling towers. I get home at 3:20 and by 3:45 I am heading to Peoria, 2 hours away. I am to meet an employee of a restaurant facilities GC who trailered a AO Smith BTR 365 to a seafood joint. As I am driving down there, my wife calls, no hot water. I tell her to look in the closet at the heater. It's leaking. I tell her to shut it off, I will deal with it tomorrow. As we are trying to get the new heater, which weighs 800 pounds, off the trailer, physics take over. 800 pounds on a furniture dolly, when sliding on a furniture dolly, actually has more force than 800 pounds. The pallet almost cut my toes off, the heater rolled and turned the other guys ankle 90 degrees. He is hobbling around, but helps me get in place. There is no box of nipples and caps that usually comes with these heaters. WTF?! Luckily, there is a Lowes close by. The other guy has to go to an ER, so I pipe it out by myself. The electric is scabbed off the other heater, which is scabbed off an outlet box. So, I get done by 12:45 a.m. Home by 3:00 a.m. and no shower. I get up Saturday, I check the burner first. Only half the burner lights, I have time to think, "that ain't right" and while laying on my side, I reach up to shut off the gas control when there is a rollout. My eyebrows and some of my hair gets scorched. 
Anyway, I got a new heater to install. It won't fit. I have to remove the closet's baseboard molding, the gas pipe to the furnace and the cover to the furnace switch box. I get it done by 4:30 p.m. just in time to shower up and be at the company Christmas party, missed the cocktails and hors doeuvres but in time for dinner.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Well...At least no one died. Lived to fight another day. :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah,
I am alive, but hurting. My back is about locked up. But, I got a bunch of nice industrial work to do for the next month.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate those days. I am glad you survived man! It sounds like you ticked off the water heater gods.

Say a prayer and sacrifice an anode rod and all should be good again. :laughing:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

good job. got it done in time for the holidays!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

When it rains it pours.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

that sucks, ever notice how when it at your own house everything always takes twice as long! Changed w.c. at my place last month ad damned if i didn't screw away 2 hrs by the time it was all said and done! Bolts wouldn't come off, stop was a leaker, and for some dang reason the cimmaron wouldn't set decent on the flange. Girlfriend looked at me like, "you have done this before haven't you?" Yeah only about 500 times!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bad Water Heater Hair Day*


I HAD SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPEN TO ME ABOUT 30 YEARS AGO !

WORKING ALL NIGHT RESTORING GAS TO LARGE APT BUILDING,

MY WIFE PAGES ME AT ABOUT 2:30 AM NO HOT WATER AT HOME ! 

THE WATER HEATER HAD PICKED THAT NIGHT TO START LEAKING IT WAS

TWO DAYS BEFORE I FOUND TIME TO CHANGE IT OUT AFTER TOO MANY

COLD SHOWERS !


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

You should have called a plumber. Like ILP. He would do it, I'm sure.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> You should have called a plumber. Like ILP. He would do it, I'm sure.


He would have wanted to install a boiler with a storage tank.:jester:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Bad things come in 3's... or was it 7's? Well, hopefully your lucky streak will be much longer.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like a  couple of days. Hate to hear it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I tweaked my back again, yesterday. I stayed home and and have a chiro appt. in a few minutes. I couldn't even dress myself.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

jj your gettin old !!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

leak1 said:


> jj your gettin old !!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah,
just turned 46 last month.


----------

